
Ask HN: Most reliable VPN service for a medium size startup - sk8tadmon
I have been tasked with employing a VPN service within my startup. I have done some research, however, with the plethora of options available, it seems easy to make the wrong choice. Cost is not an issue. I&#x27;m looking for the most reliable service out there. With which service have you had the most satisfaction? What service should my startup avoid?<p>All responses appreciated!
======
devillius
Why would you not have your networking team deploy a Cisco ASA / pfSense /
OpenVPN to your DMZ?

------
pravula
pfsense is very simple to setup and supports openvpn and ipsec.

